# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  دیتابیس در ویندوز سی ای

## mtcox3000

سلام 
اگر خدا کمک کند سعی می کنیم مطالبی در مورد ایجاد یک نرم افزار تحت شبکه بر روی یک دستگاه پی دی ای مجهز به سیستم وایرلس بگیم.
از تمام شما دوستان دعوت می کنم اگر مطلبی می دونید انتقال بدید تا همه از اون استفاده کنند.

کار را با جمله ای از حضرت رسول اکرم (ص) شروع می کنیم(عین حدیث در ذهنم نیست): 

                                  زکات علم یاد دادن آن به دیگران می باشد

شرح : 

محیط برنامه نویسی: #C
دیتابیس سرور : 
sql server 2000 service pack 3(sp3)
قطعا می دونید برای اتصال نیاز به ایجاد connection دارید



            string sConnection = "Data Source=192.168.1.103,1234;Initial Catalog=Northwind;User ID=sa;Password=123;";


            SqlConnection objConnection_TR2 = new SqlConnection(sConnection.ToString());
            SqlDataAdapter da_TR2 = new SqlDataAdapter();
            DataTable dt_TR2 = new DataTable();
            SqlCommand objCommand_TR2 = new SqlCommand();
            objCommand_TR2.Connection = objConnection_TR2;
            objCommand_TR2.CommandText = "select count(t_no)as count from tarkhis";
            da_TR2.SelectCommand = objCommand_TR2;

            da_TR2.Fill(dt_TR2);
            dataGrid1.DataSource = dt_TR2;



سعی میکنم یک نمونه برنام براتون بزارم.

یا علی

----------


## farid_nasiri

عزیزم توکل کن انشا... مشکلت حل میشه.
موردی بود مراجعه کن به تعداد بی شمار کتابهای پایه برنامه نویسی دات نت.

----------


## reza6384

سلام دوست عزیز.
به نظر من تاپیک خوبیه. من با دیتابیس توی Windows CE کار کردم و قبلا هم نحوه نصب و استفاده اش رو توی تاپیک ها توضیح داده بودم. 
شما لطف کن کد رو توی تگ کد  که با # مشخص شده قرار بده تا درست نمایش داده بشه و من هم در تکمیل این تاپیک کمک میکنم. البته من با Wireless کار نکردم و دوست دارم بدونم.

----------

